# Smoking nuts



## lemans (Jan 1, 2016)

So when I smoke cheese I know you have to wait a month before eating. But what about smoked almonds.. I did some last week and opened the package to taste. They were not great!!!


----------



## driedstick (Jan 4, 2016)

Not sure, hope someone chimes in soon to help ya. 

DS


----------



## crankybuzzard (Jan 4, 2016)

How were they prepped before smoking?  Were they dry, or did they have a "coating" on them?

When I smoke almonds I do them straight from the package, and then apply any coatings or flavors.  After coating, and sometimes no coating, I follow up with toasting them in the oven for the added crunch.


----------



## murraysmokin (Jan 5, 2016)

Anytime I've made them they are great right out of the smoker my favorite are scarbelly chipolte/garlic mixed nuts just search it, they are addictive & go great with beer.


----------



## lemans (Jan 5, 2016)

How r you smoking them. ?


----------



## murraysmokin (Jan 5, 2016)

Foil pan with holes in it, last time I made them I had 5 slabs of ribs and left the top rack open and smoke them along with the ribs two and a half hours. Let them sit for a little bit and they're ready to eat


----------



## lemans (Jan 5, 2016)

Thank you


----------



## mr t 59874 (Jan 5, 2016)

Lemans,  If you would describe your smoking layout it might better help us help you.  There is no reason why you should have to wait to eat your cheese.

T


----------



## murraysmokin (Jan 5, 2016)

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/111474/chipotle-garlic-mixed-nuts

These are awesome & easy to do.  Definitely open to your preferred flavor profile.


----------



## lemans (Jan 5, 2016)

image.jpeg



__ lemans
__ Jan 5, 2016


----------



## lemans (Jan 5, 2016)

image.jpeg



__ lemans
__ Jan 5, 2016


----------



## lemans (Jan 5, 2016)

image.jpeg



__ lemans
__ Jan 5, 2016


----------



## lemans (Jan 5, 2016)

There is my set up.  I also use my Weber 22.5 kettle


----------



## mr t 59874 (Jan 5, 2016)

Very nice Lemans, sadly though imo though you are not set up for cold smoking without having to struggle with creosote.  I refer you back to post #3 in the your following thread.   Cold smoking help

T


----------



## lemans (Jan 5, 2016)

Not enough distance between smoke source and food?


----------



## mr t 59874 (Jan 5, 2016)

Lemans said:


> Not enough distance between smoke source and food?


Correct, you want to introduce clean smoke to your product whether it is in your smoker, a cardboard box or something else. This can be accomplished as described in post #3, an external fire box and a long run to your product will dramatically change your results.

T


----------



## lemans (Jan 5, 2016)

So I have a ECB , I'm going to take out the door and put in 4 ft of aluminum pipe and a mile box for my amnts


----------



## mr t 59874 (Jan 5, 2016)

Lemans said:


> So I have a ECB , I'm going to take out the door and put in 4 ft of aluminum pipe and a mile box for my amnts


Your answer is a bit confusing to me.  Please understand, I am simply trying to help you by providing information that was learned over decades of smoking. Glean from it what you like, makes no difference if you ignore it all or in part.

Have fun smoking,

T


----------



## lemans (Jan 5, 2016)

Thank you so much for your help.  I understand what I did wrong and I'm not going to give up til I get it right


----------



## crankybuzzard (Jan 6, 2016)

Lemans said:


> image.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's an A-MAZE-N smoke tube in a side fire box.


Lemans said:


> image.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's cheese and nuts in the main chamber...  Looks like a good cold smoke setup to me.


----------



## gary s (Jan 7, 2016)

I agree with CB,  I have a RF and when I cold smoke I put my AMNPS in the FB and I get plenty of smoke in the CC, Not over smoked and NO CREOSOTE What you are doing is Spot on

Gary


----------



## johnmeyer (Jan 27, 2016)

This is a little late, but you might want to _hot _smoke the almonds. I tried several batches using 100 degree smoking (semi-cold) and did NOT like the results. This was based on the directions that came with the AMNPS. I then read the inventor's later posts in these forums in which he said he liked the result MUCH better when he did the whole smoke for two hours at 225 degrees. I've now done that several times, and the results are fantastically better.


----------



## lemans (Jan 28, 2016)

Humm I will try that !!! Thanx


----------

